# Swapping the 225 for an R32, Thoughts on Fuel Consumption?



## sward42 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi all,

My G'friend has had the her 2001 225 Roadster since March this year.

We have just discovered that she is "with child" so ive been thinkin about a change of vehicle as the two seater isnt going to be practicle.

I know she loves the R32 and im tempted to change in the newyear.

Has anyone on here swapped from 225 TT to R32? If so, whats the fuel consumption like? i feel the 225 TT is poor on fuel as it is so am i going to be even more dissapointed with the R32?

Many thanks
Scott


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

I know several R32 owners and I have a TTC 3.2 myself expect the worst. Low to mid 20's mpg for mixed driving,
On a run and motorway work about 30.
but its fun


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i would say an r32 would give about 5/7 mpg less than a 225 tt


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

Anyone know what the 2006 R32 fuel consumption figures will be like? It's now got the FSI so that should improve matters? After much head scratching I'm now in the process of ordering the latest R32 - my current car being an AmD boosted 225TTC. I need to change my car by April next year and frankly I do need something more practicle these days - so bye bye TT. I would fancy the new S3 - but that's quite a way off and I'd bet over Â£30k when you add sat nav and so on, which is a tad too much in my opinion.


----------



## sward42 (Dec 30, 2004)

cheers peeps,

Anything i should watch out for when buying an R32?

Common problems etc etc?

Scott


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sward42 said:


> cheers peeps,
> 
> Anything i should watch out for when buying an R32?
> 
> ...


yes i would look out for one with a miltek drove one yesterday the sound was fantastic


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I averaged about 25mpg in the time I had my R32, on enthusiastic driving it drops pretty low, but I did a lot of mway cruising so kept my average pretty good.

Miltek is a great addition because the biggest flaw with the R32 was a dreadfull boomy noise on mway cruising which the miltek appears to cure compeltely.

I have heard mixed reports on the MK5 R32 with some sugegsting it may be more of a 4motion replacement than a true R.

There is a big R32 community on Tyresmoke.net who can probably advise you of what to look out for as there haev been some drivability issues reported.


----------



## TThor (Aug 24, 2005)

sward42 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My G'friend has had the her 2001 225 Roadster since March this year.
> 
> ...


I had a new R32 Jan 04 'til Feb 05. My average was between 21-22 mpg. My TT 225C returns 33-34 mpg. The TT is not quite as quick as the Golf but is a much more quiet & civilized drive. The insurance is half that of the R -Â£650 down to Â£324!! A no brainer really.


----------



## TT-daft (May 9, 2002)

In 2003 I ran a 225 TTC alongside a R32. The R32 averaged 23mpg, the TT averaged 25mpg (as did the other TTs I'd owned before it, I have never seen 30mpg in either car).

The TT I had then was a 2002 model with the factory lowered sports suspension and the R32 was dynamically superior in every respect and the 2 mpg less was worth living with in my opinion.

But hey, I'm back in a TT again, and lovin' it!


----------



## mattcony (Sep 23, 2005)

Expect 22 - 23mpg around town depending on your right foot,

30mpg on the motorway sat at 80mph

Make sure it has had a 6463 software upgrade as this improves the mpg as well as an extra 10bhp :wink: and is free from the dealership 

Cheers
Matt


----------



## thedervdoctor (Jun 2, 2005)

Did you used to have a 205 TT Matt?


----------



## markda (Jan 5, 2005)

I wouldn't know anything about the R32 (except I really like them!), but have a TTC 3.2 DSG which I suspect isn't too different. I reguarly see 29 mpg on the 220 mile monthly pilgrimage up north, driving at a steady 80-85 mph.

It significantly less around town and with spirited driving, but I probably average 25 mpg on a combined cycle. Which isn't too bad....


----------



## mattcony (Sep 23, 2005)

thedervdoctor said:


> Did you used to have a 205 TT Matt?


Yes I did mate  200+ bhp one, Red

Cheers
Matt


----------



## thedervdoctor (Jun 2, 2005)

Its Galv of the PSOOC forum, I bought Paul Higgs J reg 205 Mi-16.


----------



## V6TT (Jul 10, 2005)

shao_khan said:


> I have heard mixed reports on the MK5 R32 with some sugegsting it may be more of a 4motion replacement than a true R.


Define a _true R_ :?


----------



## garrygg (Dec 14, 2005)

sward42 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My G'friend has had the her 2001 225 Roadster since March this year.
> 
> ...


I've had a TTR for 4 years. average consumption was high 20's mpg. 9 months ago had it chipped (MTM) with Milltek. A great mod which I can highly recommend. Now average is around 23-24mpg.

2/12/05 picked up my new MkV; DPB, 5 door, leather, manual, sat-nav, IPod connection, winter pack. Average mpg 22.

Overall R32 is easier to drive and easier to drive quickly (although its smoothness can be misleading). The V6 rumble is just great.

FYI i had a qucik test drive in a MkIV R32 and the MkV is completely different. Overall the MkV is a much smoother ride and overall more refined which can make it seem slower...which it's definitely not.


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

Quiz the guys on www.uk-mkivs.net there's quite a few with R32s and some with the MkV.

BTW rumour control has it the 'true' MkV R32 will actually be an R36 with a 3.6 FSi unit. Whether the car will be more hard core and stripped out or still a luxo-barge is yet to be confirmed.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Richard W said:


> BTW rumour control has it the 'true' MkV R32 will actually be an R36 with a 3.6 FSi unit. Whether the car will be more hard core and stripped out or still a luxo-barge is yet to be confirmed.


I hope it looks a lot better then the MK5 r32


----------

